# Noobie help; Cigar tasting Bitter ?



## pips (Jul 29, 2010)

After a few minutes into smoking, my mouth starts tasting really bitter. 
Its like my whole pallet is coated in bitterness and even after trying a few sips of soda to overcome the taste, its still very noticeable. I've even tried "purging", with no dice.
What am I doing wrong ?


----------



## jspilon (Aug 25, 2009)

your cigar is too wet?


----------



## orca99usa (May 23, 2008)

Could also depend upon what you were smoking. I've grabbed a few bitter sticks. It happens.


----------



## happycamper (Aug 21, 2010)

try taking one puff a minute. Try holding your fingers just 1/2 inch behind the flame line. If it's hot there you are smoking too fast. I think this is a big reason for bitterness. 

Also, when the head of the cigar gets too wet with saliva, the cigar will be bitter.

Finally, if the cigar is way too damp, it will be bitter.

But smoking too fast is probably the chief culprit.


----------



## codykrr (Jul 30, 2010)

This happened to me the other day with a Rocky patel 1990....couldnt even smoke it. got 1/4 into it and had to throw it out!


----------



## mike91LX (Aug 12, 2009)

ive been wondering this too. Had my first fuente short story a few weeks ago and from the first draw to the last was bitter. ive heard so many good things about them. maybe just a bad stick


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

check up on the proper way to light a cigar and smoke it slow.


----------



## codykrr (Jul 30, 2010)

^ I did light mine properly. and I was smoking it slow. The RP I had started bitter from the first draw.


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

I've found it's usually an overhumidified stick that tastes bitter. Many B&Ms keep their humidors overhumidified to compensate for the losses of constant opening and closing. So, if it's coming directly from the B&M, that's a likely cause. You can try dry boxing your smokes for a day or two before smoking. It may straighten you out. If you've got your own humidor at home, try dropping your humidity level. I personally enjoy mine the most at about 65%. Also keep in mind where you're smoking. Smoking in high humidity areas can cause a bad burn and adversely affect the taste. A short list of things that have a negative effect on flavor:

overhumidified
underhumidified
smoking too fast (smoke too hot)
smoking too slow (not enough smoke, incomplete burn)
high ambient humidity

There are always other causes, but these are the usual culprits.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Probably a Grand habano they all taste that way. Not kidding!!!!


----------



## GTCharged (Nov 3, 2008)

smelvis said:


> Probably a Grand habano they all taste that way. Not kidding!!!!


I can vouch for that :mrgreen:


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Could be too wet as well as smoking to fast


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

happycamper said:


> try taking one puff a minute. Try holding your fingers just 1/2 inch behind the flame line. If it's hot there you are smoking too fast. I think this is a big reason for bitterness.
> 
> Also, when the head of the cigar gets too wet with saliva, the cigar will be bitter.
> 
> ...


All above good points but just to add a couple things:

*The way its lit;*
--after its lit good, let it sit a minute to cool down and then smoke it like you have all the time in the world--Savor it.

If the tar is built up in the head -- re-cut to see if that improves it.

Like above my guess would be also smoking to fast after the initial light.

Hope this helps......


----------



## xJaCkSlApx (May 7, 2010)

I keep my cigars at 72% humidity sometimes it reaches 74%. I haven't had a bitter stick in a while. Maybe your drawing fast


----------



## pips (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks for the tips guys !
I'll sure keep this all in mind when lighting up my next stick.


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

xJaCkSlApx said:


> I keep my cigars at 72% humidity sometimes it reaches 74%. I haven't had a bitter stick in a while. Maybe your drawing fast


Me too and I think it could of just been the stick!!!


----------



## Turtle (Aug 24, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Probably a Grand habano they all taste that way. Not kidding!!!!


Really smelvis? Not a fan of the 3 sigelos? Or the corojo #5 (vintage 2002 or not?). I'd agree the first bunch, and more of the line would be, but the sigelos in particular were actually pretty good.


----------



## pips (Jul 29, 2010)

I just noticed that my humidity is at 75%.
Should I be worried ??


----------



## Entan (Jul 20, 2010)

First make sure that your hygrometer is accurate. If you haven't already, get a digital hygrometer and calibrate it using a salt test.

75% is a bit high but won't have damaged your cigars so no need to worry. The "cigars taste best" zone for me has been between 67-70%. You can try removing the humidifier from your humidor till the humidity reaches the level you like. If you put the humidifier back and humidity gets too high again, you may need to get a smaller humidifier or humidity beads. I'm not a fan of beads personally due to their smell when wet, but they are much loved on these forums.


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

throw a scoup of dry kitty litter crystals in there! it will absorb it right up and maintain your humidor at 65-68 no problem!


----------



## LibertyToad (Jul 27, 2008)

pips said:


> After a few minutes into smoking, my mouth starts tasting really bitter.
> Its like my whole pallet is coated in bitterness and even after trying a few sips of soda to overcome the taste, its still very noticeable. I've even tried "purging", with no dice.
> What am I doing wrong ?


Yeah, that shouldn't happen. You may be smoking it to fast. For most cigars you should only draw on it every minute or so. Give it try and let us know if that helped.


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

Putting in another vote for possibly over humidified cigar. Has the cigar been rested long enough? It might also be ammonia too.


----------

